# Stabilizer



## BeeAMaker (Jul 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried this stuff for vacuum stabilization?
https://www.amazon.com/Turners-Choi...id=1499950110&sr=8-7&keywords=wood+stabilizer


----------



## chartle (Jul 13, 2017)

BeeAMaker said:


> Has anyone tried this stuff for vacuum stabilization?
> https://www.amazon.com/Turners-Choi...id=1499950110&sr=8-7&keywords=wood+stabilizer



Doesn't look like what we call wood Stabilizer like Cactus Juice. It looks like a wood drier.



> In wood science, the *absence of moisture* is the absence of issues. Prior to treatment with Turner’s Choice, wood contains two types of water content. Free water, that is harbored in the fiber structure of the wood and Bound water, which is harbored in the cellular/molecular structure of the wood. *Turner’s Choice is a solvent based formulation. Our green Solvents will immediately displace free water when applied to wood. *The Silicones in Turner’s Choice are NANO sized water scavengers that penetrate the molecular sidewall of the hydroxyl (hydrogen/oxygen) group molecule triggering the release of the internal water and catalytically replace it with a silicone and cedar oil gel which forbids the uptake of water into the wood’s cellular structure. Wood that has zero moisture cannot support wood rot, insects, expansion and contraction. The wood is water resistant from the inside out. Wood fiber without moisture and deposits of silicon represent the early stages of petrified wood. Dr. Ben Oldag Wood Scientist KES Scientific Technology Report published 2005.


----------



## PatrickR (Jul 13, 2017)

Silicone based. So count on no finish sticking to it.


----------



## KenV (Jul 13, 2017)

Fred Holder, who used to publish More Woodturning liked it for crack control in drying green wood and talked it up some in the magazine.  

Not the same stuff used to make punky wood solid.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks guys, I see what you are talking about. "stabilizer" doesn't always mean "hardener" lol. Just searching for stabilizer you get results for both green and rotted woods.


----------



## chartle (Jul 13, 2017)

I've only seen Cactus Juice and Stickfast that are heat setting or a few ones like minwax that evaporate "maybe".


----------



## KenV (Jul 13, 2017)

Glenn, the original work on infusing resins into wood was done at the Forest Products Lab using rescourinal(sp) resins.  The urethane resins sold as Cactus Juice, Gator Venom, Stickfast are pretty recent.


----------

